
Forget developers in test, we need testers in development - luu
http://trishkhoo.com/2013/12/forget-developers-in-test-we-need-testers-in-development/
======
kartikkumar
It's nearly always a case of striking a balance between man hours and quality.
I think the general argument that everything should be tested is noble and
definitely something to keep in mind as a higher goal, but it's equally
important to understand the context of any testing. By this I mean it's for
instance important to consider what stage the company is at, what the impact
is of having production code that breaks, and what systems are in place to
catch faults and fix them. Developers should be all-round enough to be able to
think about testing, and in equal measure be able to make the right decisions
about what is worth spending man hours on to test now and what isn't.

